

OpenSSL Heartbleed patch - scapbi
https://gist.github.com/keimoon/10341398

======
voltagex_
This is not particularly compatible - hardcoded --prefix. Use your distro
package manager.

~~~
nemasu
Agreed, this will almost certainly cause library problems.

